# Histogram not Displaying / Missing screen info



## wyotex43n (Dec 21, 2020)

On my R5 with the latest firmware update when I toggle through the Screen information options I seem to be missing the screen that overlays the histogram on the image. This is missing in both the viewfinder and the screen view. I have all the boxes checked in the menu for both the VF and the Screen.
Anyone else having this issue? Is there some other setting I am missing.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 24, 2020)

wyotex43n said:


> On my R5 with the latest firmware update when I toggle through the Screen information options I seem to be missing the screen that overlays the histogram on the image. This is missing in both the viewfinder and the screen view. I have all the boxes checked in the menu for both the VF and the Screen.
> Anyone else having this issue? Is there some other setting I am missing.



Did you find your answer yet? I saw a thread on DPR about this, checked mine, and sure enough, Exposure Simulation must be Enabled, not off or only during exposure. Only the top option allows the histogram on mine to be visible in the EVF.


----------



## wyotex43n (Dec 24, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Did you find your answer yet? I saw a thread on DPR about this, checked mine, and sure enough, Exposure Simulation must be Enabled, not off or only during exposure. Only the top option allows the histogram on mine to be visible in the EVF.





YuengLinger said:


> Did you find your answer yet? I saw a thread on DPR about this, checked mine, and sure enough, Exposure Simulation must be Enabled, not off or only during exposure. Only the top option allows the histogram on mine to be visible in the EVF.


Thank you very much. No I had not found an answer.


----------

